# vanilla EO?



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Is there such a thing as a vanilla EO or absolute? Or have any of you tried infusing your own oils? How does it hold up through CP?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I infuse vanilla beans into sunflower oil for two of my soaps, no it doesn't impart anything but label appeal  No vanilla essential oil, but I know there is a vanilla absolute. I would save things like that for lotions. Vicki


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

My problem being that vanilla scents aggravate my sensitivities terribly(especially French vanillas). I like the smell of vanilla/fruit scents but can't handle them either. Maybe I'll be able to soap these if I do it outside of the house...


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a vanilla oleoresin (can get it at www.the-sage.com) that is even stronger than the absolute, but it's not CP friendly. I use some in lotion and LS, but didn't like it nearly as well as an FO and it's darned expensive!


----------

